# Gentoo fait planter mon serveur

## jametti

Bonjour, à chaque fois que je fini l'installation, mon serveur plante et je ne comprends pas pourquoi, de l'aide ?

----------

## 22decembre

alors là, désolé de te dire ça, mais tu recevras aucune aide ! Parce qu'ils nous faut des détails ! Et c'est pas un puriste qui te dis ça !

des détails :

- quel noyau et comment est-il installé ? (genkernel ou mano-compilé ?)

- ta distribution est stable ou keywordée ?

- quels logiciels a tu installé ?

- tu as suivi tout le processus de la doc d'installation ? Ou tu utilise un live cd auto installateur (je me souviens même plus si ça existe ça !)

- tes cpuflags ? très importants !

----------

## xaviermiller

- de quoi es-tu parti : liveCD Gentoo, SystemRescueCD, ...

- que veux-tu dire par "serveur" ? Un OVH ?

----------

## guilc

Et n'oubliez pas la question qui tue : ça veut dire quoi "planter" ?

Parce que bon, "planter" ça veut tout dire et rien dire.... Machine qui freeze ? machine qui reboote pas ? kernel panic ? la liste est plutôt longue !

----------

## 22decembre

On devrait peut être organiser des gentoo parties... Pour les newbies.

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

 *jametti wrote:*   

> Bonjour, à chaque fois que je fini l'installation, mon serveur plante et je ne comprends pas pourquoi, de l'aide ?

 

Salut, ce qui laisse à supposer que tu as tenté plusieurs install, les mêmes causes produisent les mêmes effets.

Donne nous des infos précises, il plante lors du premier reboot?, au lancement de grub? ton architecture? etc....

----------

## 22decembre

Il répond pas ! Il a peut être eu une attaque cérébrale ou un coup de pression en tendant d'installer !   :Twisted Evil: 

IL faut appeller le SAMU ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## chemel

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> - que veux-tu dire par "serveur" ? Un OVH ?

 

Il y a un problème avec OVH ? Parce que je tâte depuis quelque temps pour en commander un.Last edited by chemel on Fri May 06, 2011 11:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

 *chemel wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   - que veux-tu dire par "serveur" ? Un OVH ? 
> 
> Il y a un problème avec OVH ? Parce que je tâte depuis quelque temps pour en commander un.

 

Il y a que la "Gentoo OVH release" est une espèce de saleté qui a quelques années de retard, et impossible à mettre à jour. Faire un emerge --sync dessus revient à la casser...

Cette "release" est a proscrire... Si tu veux une gentoo chez OVH c'est possible, mais comme les vraies, en bootant sur le systeme réseau "live" puis en suivant le guide gentoo normal, mais SURTOUT PAS en partant de leur "release 2"

----------

